# BF-109-G 1/1 builds



## whizzywhizzer (Jun 30, 2019)

G'Day all, my names John Harding and I'm building a few life size 109's in mostly Aluminium and some steel for strength.
the planes are for display and wont be flying. but it's a great way to display some of the original parts I have for them..........
Also building a DB605 engine from scratch........... a huge job, just for display to sit in one of the 109's, not sure which one yet.
I'm on build number 3 at the mo.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2019)

Welcome to the site. Nice work so far.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2019)

Great stuff, and welcome to the site.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2019)

Welcome, and where do I provide my delivery address to?


----------



## whizzywhizzer (Jun 30, 2019)

Wurger said:


> Welcome to the site. Nice work so far.


Hey thanks very much


----------



## whizzywhizzer (Jun 30, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff, and welcome to the site.


Hey thanks very much


----------



## whizzywhizzer (Jun 30, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome, and where do I provide my delivery address too?


Lol thanks mate


----------



## Mad Dog (Jun 30, 2019)

whizzywhizzer said:


> G'Day all, my names John Harding and I'm building a few life size 109's in mostly Aluminium and some steel for strength.
> the planes are for display and wont be flying. but it's a great way to display some of the original parts I have for them..........
> Also building a DB605 engine from scratch........... a huge job, just for display to sit in one of the 109's, not sure which one yet.
> I'm on build number 3 at the mo.............


Awesome stuff! Can I ask you to do a Hawker Tempest V next, please?


----------



## whizzywhizzer (Jun 30, 2019)

Mad Dog said:


> Awesome stuff! Can I ask you to do a Hawker Tempest V next, please?


I just do 109's and a 1/1 b17 thats it really.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## Wildsau (Nov 25, 2019)

That is awesome your on your third build you must have a lot of space


----------

